# The Cobra has landed....



## Gshepherd

Well it took 15 weeks for this bad boy to arrive to it's new home…. a Loaded CR-512…..I still have to put together the Computer center and get the Vacuum system, then just learn how to turn it on….


----------



## Minorhero

That thing is awesome looking. What do you plan to use it for?


----------



## Gshepherd

I am really interested in doing large 3D carvings, Wall Panels and push comes to shove some Commercial Cabinets, I also got a edgebander just in case.. It is also set up for soft metals.


----------



## Tedstor

I'm guessing you didn't get that off Craigslist for a hundred bucks  LOL.


----------



## Gshepherd

You guessed right, just a Kidney and 1 Arm…. I saved the Plastic they shipped it in so I have a tent to live in now…..


----------



## Mosquito

^ LOL

That thing looks sweet. A serious CNC for sure


----------



## misterbig

Wow….just wow


----------



## waho6o9

Congratulations! What an awesome addition to your shop!


----------



## mochoa

Dang! that's a big aas machine. Cant wait to see how it is put to use.


----------



## Sodabowski

Whoa oO


----------



## freddy1962

REAL Nice! Does this machine have the capability to scan a subject to carve? Or an add-on that does that.


----------



## Gshepherd

Freddy, that is an add-on wic now is a handheld scanner vs the probe type. The Hand held Scanner is around 600.00…. I was told that is the best way to go and gets better results vs the probe type…

I did get Vectric Aspire , Cut 3D, the I went on and got the Vectric Wildlife and Western scene package.
I will get some cabnet software which is around 2-300 bucks for what I need.

There are so many available files by so many diffrent companys right now I am not worried to much on learning how to do everything myself cause I know it will take some time.

Since I do commercial jobs, I wanted to be able to provide those big textured panels, signs, and I will get the Hand Held scanner and try to do some restoration work as well… If you want more info on the scanner let me know I will hunt it down for you… I am excited with this CNC the 15 weeks waiting for it sucked…

Check out Cubify.com and the 3D Scanner….


----------



## freddy1962

Good luck to you.  That is a sweet looking machine. I went to your site and noticed you've had a lot of work in the Denver area. That Vectric scene package should work well in that whole region. Maybe a lot of mantles in your future, plus a lot of other cool stuff. Just read your last paragraph again…more commercial use. I have a friend who does the commercial signs, ect. His machine rarely stops during the warm months.


----------



## Gshepherd

I will be posting on the CNC Forum, as time goes with my thoughts on the CAMaster…. I have 4 hours of training with Luke I will go through and will post my good or bad experiences. I am a Rookie when it comes to CNC so this will be quite an experience I am sure.

I know there are a lot of guys and gals out there who would probably want one but may reluctant. I have been married twice so I am not scared of anything anymore…except snakes…..


----------



## rantingrich

I will assume this is NOT made in China


----------



## levan

Nice toy


----------

